# Verfahren-Beharrliche Verfolgung via Internet. HILFE!!!



## 1447 (7 April 2009)

Hallo an Alle!

Vor einigen Tagen hat mich ein Herr aus Deutschland angerufen, der mir an den Kopf geworfen hat, ich belästige ihn über E-Mail und Internet. Ich kannte den Mann nicht einmal und habe ihm versichert, dass von meiner Seite aus keinerlei Belästigungen dieser Art kommen. 

Heute kam von der Polizei ein Schreiben, wo mir "Beharrliche Verfolgung via Internet" vorgeworfen wird. Anscheinend wurde ein Ermittlungsverfahren gegen mich eingeleitet.
Bin natürlich aus allen Wolken gefallen.

Habe mich natürlich gleich bei meinem Internetanbieter informiert, ob vielleicht jemand meine IP Adresse gehakt haben könnte. Es heißt, dass dies unmöglich sei, da mein Anbieter dynamische IP Adressen vergibt. Ich, jedes Mal wenn ich ins Net gehe, eine neue IP erhalte.
Auf die Frage, ob ich nachweisen kann, auf welchen Seiten ich gesurft bin, sagte man mir, dass das, seitens des Internetanbieters, nicht ersichtlich ist.
Der nette Herr am Telefon meinte, es könne sich nur z.b. ein Spionageprogramm auf meinem PC befinden, von dem aus eine dritte Person sein Unwesen treibt.
Vorsichtshalber habe ich heute mein Betriebssystem neu formatiert, sodass alle Programme, ... etc. vom Computer gelöscht sind.

Ich muss jetzt nächste Woche bei der Polizei erscheinen. Habe natürlich rießen Bammel. Ich bin unschuldig, kann dies jedoch wohl nur sehr schwer nachweisen. 

Sollte erwähnen, dass ich in Österreich wohne. Habe leider kein passendes Forum gefunden und bin auf dieser Seite gelandet.
Hat irgendjemand damit Erfahrung, was als nächster Schritt auf mich zukommt ? Lande ich vielleicht sogar vor Gericht ???
Bin verzweifelt.

Danke, O.


----------



## Antiscammer (7 April 2009)

*AW: Verfahren-Beharrliche Verfolgung via Internet. HILFE!!!*



1447 schrieb:


> Hallo an Alle!
> 
> Vor einigen Tagen hat mich ein Herr aus Deutschland angerufen, der mir an den Kopf geworfen hat, ich belästige ihn über E-Mail und Internet. Ich kannte den Mann nicht einmal und habe ihm versichert, dass von meiner Seite aus keinerlei Belästigungen dieser Art kommen.
> ...



Grundsätzlich ist es bei einer Strafverfolgung niemals Deine Aufgabe, Deine Unschuld zu beweisen. Das gilt auch in Österreich.

Sondern es ist die Aufgabe des Staatsanwaltes, zu beweisen, dass Du (und niemand anders...) diese Mails verschickt hat.

Vermutlich wurde das bisher noch nicht einmal richtig geprüft.
Vermutlich stehst Du aus irgendwelchen Gründen als Absender in den Mails. Es ist leider bei e-Mails relativ einfach, den Absender ("From") zu fälschen. Der veraltete Protokollstandard namens "smtp" macht dies leider technisch sehr einfach möglich. Das kann nahezu jeder Depp. Also beweist sowas zunächst mal gar nichts.

Jetzt sollte der Staatsanwalt halt hergehen und anhand der IP-Adresse überprüfen, wer diese Mails überhaupt versendet hat (vermutlich ist das noch gar nicht passiert, bzw. nicht mehr möglich). Ob er dazu überhaupt den richterlichen Beschluß bekommen würde, wäre schon mal fraglich. Normalerweise dürfen die Provider die Bestandsdaten (d.h.: Name des Nutzers, der zur Zeit x unter der IP xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx gesurft hat) nur bei schweren Delikten herausgeben. Außerdem geht die Zuordnung i.d.R. nur bis nach 6 Monaten.

Also: wenn man bei so einer Vernehmung überhaupt irgendetwas aussagt, dann nur: "die Mails sind nicht von mir versendet worden. Das muss ein Fremder gewesen sein."
Basta. Aus. Punkt.
Dann wäre der Staatsanwalt wieder am Zug.


----------



## 1447 (7 April 2009)

*AW: Verfahren-Beharrliche Verfolgung via Internet. HILFE!!!*

Deine Aussage lässt mich hoffen, Antiscammer !
Ich bin mir ja keinerlei Schuld bewusst. Mein Laptop ist auch keiner anderen Person zugänglich. Sonst könnte man sagen "war vielleicht der oder jener". 
Okay, gehe also nächste Woche zur Polizei und bestreite alle Vorwürfe.
Hoffe, die Geschichte verläuft sich. Bin jetzt noch geschockt, dass so etwas jedem passieren kann. Wie man sieht auch mir :cry:


----------



## Antiscammer (7 April 2009)

*AW: Verfahren-Beharrliche Verfolgung via Internet. HILFE!!!*

Das stimmt, so etwas kann grundsätzlich jedem passieren. Leider.

Übrigens solltest Du auch sicherstellen, dass Dein Passwort für den e-Mail-Zugang nicht gehackt wurde.
Hier sollte man auf keinen Fall irgendwelche Einfach-Passwörter hernehmen, sondern möglichst Passwörter mit mindestens 8 Stellen, am besten eine Kombination aus Zahlen+Buchstaben (groß/klein) + Sonderzeichen ($, §, #...).


----------



## katzenjens (7 April 2009)

*AW: Verfahren-Beharrliche Verfolgung via Internet. HILFE!!!*

Willkommen im Club, 1447.

Mich hatte es, wie auch einige andere, ebenfalls bös erwischt. Es wurden im Internet böse Drohungen und Verleumdungen verbreitet, bei einigen gab es auch Hausdurchsuchungen. Kannst mir ja mal ne PN schreiben, vielleicht ist das bei Dir die gleiche Geschichte.

Schau mal hier: Die Kindergartenbande
Oder hier kann man bereits erahnen, was uns noch bevorsteht:
Bahnhofsviertel-Internet
Ein anderer Betroffener berichtet hier: CYBER-STALKING-HEUTE.DE - Jeden kann es treffen! • Identitätsmissbrauch • Stalking • Mobbing • Rufmord • Dissen

Und der Polizei auf jeden Fall sagen, dass Du diese Taten nicht begangen hast. Schau vielleicht mal etwas im Internet über Dich nach, möglicherweise wirst Du da bereits fündig. Oder wenn Du z.T. unsinnige EMails bekommen hast.

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## 1447 (7 April 2009)

*AW: Verfahren-Beharrliche Verfolgung via Internet. HILFE!!!*

Mache ich immer ! Groß- Kleinschreibung plus Zahlen und lang.
Habe eigentlich jeden erdenklichen Schutz am PC, den man sich vorstellen kann.


----------



## 1447 (7 April 2009)

*AW: Verfahren-Beharrliche Verfolgung via Internet. HILFE!!!*

Im Internet ist über mich rein gar nichts zu finden. Die ganze Geschichte ist mehr als kurios. Ich bin da immer vorsichtig. Wenn mir etwas verdächtiges aufgefallen wäre, wäre ich dem sicherlich gleich nachgegangen. Wechsle auch meine ganzen Passwörter von Zeit zu Zeit.

Wie ging die Sache bei dir aus? Oder ist es noch am laufen.


----------



## 1447 (7 April 2009)

*AW: Verfahren-Beharrliche Verfolgung via Internet. HILFE!!!*

Was mir Kopfzerbrechen macht: wenn ich so ein Hackerprogramm drauf hatte, kann sich eine Dritte Person jederzeit über meine IP ins Net einwählen. Wie soll ICH dann bitte beweisen, dass nicht doch ich persönlich der Übeltäter bin ??? Kann ich eigentlich gar nicht. 
Und wer weiß, ob die E-Mails auch tatsächlich unter meinen Namen geschrieben wurden. Der Typ aus Deutschland, kannte mich auch nicht.


----------



## katzenjens (7 April 2009)

*AW: Verfahren-Beharrliche Verfolgung via Internet. HILFE!!!*

Ich glaube Du meinst mich, oder?
Meine Sache läuft noch. Verfahren ist noch im Gange... leider.

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## katzenjens (7 April 2009)

*AW: Verfahren-Beharrliche Verfolgung via Internet. HILFE!!!*

Du wärst nicht der Erste, dem der Rechner übernommen wurde. Ich hatte vor ca. 3 Monaten einen Fall, da war es ähnlich. Die waren sogar derart perfide, dass die Word-Dokumente verändert haben und private Adressen missbraucht haben. Ferner haben die dann das Opfer auch noch im Netz verrissen mit den Daten, welche sie auf seinen PC fanden.

Und das schlimme daran war, der Typ hatte monatelang nicht auf mich gehört, den Rechner neu aufzusetzen :wall:.

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## 1447 (7 April 2009)

*AW: Verfahren-Beharrliche Verfolgung via Internet. HILFE!!!*

Ist nicht zu glauben. Was für kranke Hirne laufen da bloß herum ??
Dabei habe ich jeden erdenklichen Schutz am Computer oben. 
Im ersten Schockmoment war ich drauf und dran meinen Anschluß sperren zu lassen. Werde mir auf jeden Fall kein Programm mehr laden, dass mir nicht 1000%tig seriös erscheint.


----------



## Antiscammer (7 April 2009)

*AW: Verfahren-Beharrliche Verfolgung via Internet. HILFE!!!*

Bei vernünftigem Surfverhalten, und wenn man keine Programme aus dubioser Quelle installiert, besonders keine e-Mail-Anhänge aus unbekannter Quelle öffnet, ist eine Trojanerinfektion sehr wenig wahrscheinlich.
Wenn man sichere Passwörter verwendet, dürfte auch der Mailzugang nicht zu hacken sein.
Und über eine fremde IP Mails zu versenden, geht nur, wenn der betreffende PC verwurmt ist. 

Ich vermute erstmal, dass einfach nur die Absendeadresse gefälscht wurde.


----------



## 1447 (7 April 2009)

*AW: Verfahren-Beharrliche Verfolgung via Internet. HILFE!!!*

Denke auch, dass der PC mit irgendetwas nicht ersichtlichen infiziert war. Ich pass bei so etwas immer höllisch auf.


----------



## johinos (7 April 2009)

*AW: Verfahren-Beharrliche Verfolgung via Internet. HILFE!!!*



1447 schrieb:


> Vor einigen Tagen hat mich ein Herr aus Deutschland angerufen, ...
> Heute kam von der Polizei ein Schreiben, wo mir "Beharrliche Verfolgung via Internet" vorgeworfen wird. .


Es ist ziemlich unwahrscheinlich, dass das Schreiben von der Polizei mit dem Anruf zusammenhängt. So schnell funktioniert Rechtshilfe nicht, oder ist der Anruf schon länger her? 

Was hat der Herr denn gesagt, worin bestand denn die Belästigung? 

Wie konnte er denn anrufen, woher hatte der Herr denn die Telefonnummer?


----------



## 1447 (7 April 2009)

*AW: Verfahren-Beharrliche Verfolgung via Internet. HILFE!!!*

Puh. Da muss ich jetzt etwas weiter ausholen. Habe eigentlich nur das wesentliche geschrieben.
Wie er an meine Daten ran gekommen ist, ist mir ein Rätsel. Ich veröffentliche solche Dinge niemals im Net. Von meinem Provider kann er es auch nicht haben, denn die geben nichts an Dritte weiter. 

Die Belästigung besteht anscheinend darin, dass er E-Mail bekommen hat (was da drin stand, keine Ahnung) und dass jemand eine Internetseite unter seinem Namen veröffentlich hat. 
Er hat wahrscheinlich die IP Adresse verfolgen lassen und ist eben so auf mich gestossen. 

Die Sache läuft wohl schon länger, denn wie sonst, hätte es jetzt so fix mit der Polizei und dem Schreiben geklappt.


----------



## nich-mit-mir (8 April 2009)

*AW: Verfahren-Beharrliche Verfolgung via Internet. HILFE!!!*



1447 schrieb:


> Er hat wahrscheinlich die IP Adresse verfolgen lassen und ist eben so auf mich gestossen.



Wenn er das gemacht hat, dann wird er nur bis zu Deinem Provider gekommen sein, und NICHT bis zu Deiner Adresse. ( Ich meine jetzt den Anrufer ), irgendwo muß er die ja her haben, wenn sie nicht im Tel.-Buch steht.

Denk mal nach, hast Du vor langer Zeit mal Ärger mit einem gehabt, der auch Deine Tel.-Nr. hat?:gruebel:  Das werden Dich die Cops sicher auch fragen...


----------



## 1447 (8 April 2009)

*AW: Verfahren-Beharrliche Verfolgung via Internet. HILFE!!!*

Ich blick da auch nicht mehr durch, wie der an meine Daten gekommen ist. Gebe die nicht im Internet frei. Vorname, ja okay, aber das wars dann auch schon. 
Ich muss mich einfach überraschen lassen, was ich bei der Polizei in Erfahrung bringen kann. Das mir jemand etwas böses will, da fällt mir niemand auf die Schnelle ein. Ist halt verdammt nervenaufreibend.


----------



## 1447 (15 April 2009)

*AW: Verfahren-Beharrliche Verfolgung via Internet. HILFE!!!*

So. Hier mal ein kurzes Update (für alle, die es interessiert): Hatte heute den Termin bei der Polizei. Die Geschichte bleibt kurios. Erstens hat nicht der Geschädigte selbst die Anzeige erbracht, sondern sein Vater. 
Die Anzeige wurde zunächst in Deutschland abgewiesen, deshalb hat sich der Vater an die österreichische Polizei gewandt und nervt diese seit nunmehr einem Jahr mit Anrufen (hat mir der nette Beamte erzählt). 
Was ich mich frage: wenn die Sache bereits seit einem Jahr läuft, wieso hat dieser Deutsche erst jetzt zu mir "persönlich" Kontakt aufgenommen ? 
Da gibt es noch etwas, dass ich ziemlich merkwürdig finde. Ich weiß von meinem Provider zu 100%, dass dieser dynamische IP Adressen vergibt. Der Beamte bei der Polizei sagte mir aber, dass jedes mal die gleich IP aufscheint. Wie bitte ist das möglich ??? Wenn die Belästigung bereits seit einem Jahr lauft. Da muss sich jemand immer unter der gleichen IP eingewählt haben. Kann also gar nicht ich gewesen sein, wenn ich eine dynamische habe. Oder denke ich unlogisch  :wall:
Auf jeden Fall wurde ein Protokoll aufgenommen und meine Daten. Jetzt geht das alles zurück nach Deutschland. Bin mal gespannt, wie es weiter geht. Wenn es zu einer Verhandlung kommt, dann hier in Wien.


----------



## 1447 (15 April 2009)

*AW: Verfahren-Beharrliche Verfolgung via Internet. HILFE!!!*

*@ Katzenjens*: Hallo ! Hätte da noch eine Frage an dich. Vielleicht könntest du mir kurz eine PN schicken. Bei mir funktioniert das leider nicht.
Danke !


----------



## nich-mit-mir (16 April 2009)

*AW: Verfahren-Beharrliche Verfolgung via Internet. HILFE!!!*



1447 schrieb:


> Der Beamte bei der Polizei sagte mir aber, dass jedes mal die gleich IP aufscheint. Wie bitte ist das möglich ??? Wenn die Belästigung bereits seit einem Jahr lauft. Da muss sich jemand immer unter der gleichen IP eingewählt haben. Kann also gar nicht ich gewesen sein, wenn ich eine dynamische habe. Oder denke ich unlogisch



1. Gedanke von mir, der Beamte hat keine Ahnung, oder hat Dir nicht alles gesagt
2. Gedanke, da hat einer eine Proxy-IP benutzt, Proxy-Listen findet man im Netz, oder Tools wie JAP oder TOR oder ähnliche. Obwohl diese auch die IP wechseln im minuten takt
3. Gedanke, es ist wohl soweit ich weiß möglich, die IP zu fälschen, aber mit sehr viel Aufwand und sicher nicht von jedem durchführbar

Meiner Meinung nach, denkst Du NICHT unlogisch. Dabei stellst sich immer noch die Frage, wie man/er auf Dich gekommen ist.....??? Die IP kann es dann ja wohl auch nicht gewesen sein... schon sehr merkwürdig das ganze


----------



## 1447 (16 April 2009)

*AW: Verfahren-Beharrliche Verfolgung via Internet. HILFE!!!*

Also warum das ganze MICH getroffen hat, darüber rätsel ich tagtäglich. Vielleicht hab ich mal jemanden in nem Forum verärgert ??? Ich hab keine Ahnung. Fällt mir auch niemand ein. 
Obendrein scheint nicht nur mein Computer bei der Polizei auf, sondern auch der meiner Eltern (leben nicht zusammen in einem Haushalt). Kann es mir nur so erklären, dass wir beide irgendein schädliches Programm auf den PCs hatten (vielleicht einer auf den anderen überspielt ?), welches der Virenscanner nicht erkannt hat. Bin selbst ratlos.


----------



## nich-mit-mir (16 April 2009)

*AW: Verfahren-Beharrliche Verfolgung via Internet. HILFE!!!*



1447 schrieb:


> Obendrein scheint nicht nur mein Computer bei der Polizei auf, sondern auch der meiner Eltern (leben nicht zusammen in einem Haushalt). Kann es mir nur so erklären, dass wir beide irgendein schädliches Programm auf den PCs hatten (vielleicht einer auf den anderen überspielt ?), welches der Virenscanner nicht erkannt hat. Bin selbst ratlos.



Ein Trojaner wäre eine Möglichkeit, dann hätte der aber innerhalb von 24 STD. jede Menge Mails verschicken müssen. Denn die meisten Provider machen eine Zwankstrennung spätestens nach dieser Zeit, und schon hat man eine neue IP. Und dies würde sich wiederrum mit dem beissen, was Du geschrieben hast. Dann stellst sich die Frage, läuft Dein PC den rund um die Uhr?


> Der Beamte bei der Polizei sagte mir aber, dass jedes mal die gleich IP aufscheint


Apropo Viren, hast Du einen aktuellen Scanner? Es kann auch nicht Schaden einmal mit verschiedene Scanner den PC zu durchsuchen. Das geht aber fast nie in dem man ein zweites oder drittes Tool installiert. Nicht jeder Scanner erkennt alle Viren, Trojaner.

Dafür sind Online Scanner recht gut. Hier einmal eine kleine Liste ( hoffe das ich das hier so posten darf ) die entsprechenden Scannern stehen im unteren drittel der Seite.
heise Security - Anti-Virus

1-2 gute Maleware-Scanner wären auch nicht schlecht, gibt gute die kostenlos sind.


----------



## 1447 (16 April 2009)

*AW: Verfahren-Beharrliche Verfolgung via Internet. HILFE!!!*

Danke für die Tipps nich-mit-mir !!

Ist es denn denkbar, dass ich mir ein Programm auf den Computer geladen habe, wovon jemand anderer meine IP Adressen hacken kann ? 
Ich hab mir früher schon einige Software aus verschiedenen Computerforen downgeladen. Kann doch sein, dass da irgendjemand auf ne gute Chance gewartet hat, sich auf nem anderen PC einzunisten. 
Ich weiß ja nicht mal, ob diese Anzeige nur gegen mich geht, oder ob es nicht noch andere Leute betrifft.


----------



## nich-mit-mir (16 April 2009)

*AW: Verfahren-Beharrliche Verfolgung via Internet. HILFE!!!*

Es gibt sehr viele Möglichkeiten, die aber hier den Rahmen sprengen würden. Darum habe ich Dir eine PM geschickt.


----------

